# I want a new laptop. I need advice.



## youx08 (Oct 16, 2005)

I currently have a laptop by Fujitsu which is a year old. FMV-Biblo NX90k/t Pentium 4 3.2ghz 512mb ram. I don't know much about computers but I want something that is fast. What exactly do I need to look at to get the highest performance?


----------



## wr4698er73678 (Nov 25, 2006)

Ahh, i would probably recommend an NEC. NEC P8210 to be exact. See: http://www.cnet.com.au/laptops/laptops/0,239035649,240062664,00.htm


----------



## Darksat (Dec 9, 2006)

I like Asus myself, I have an Asus W3000 which I got around a year ago and its one of the best laptops I have ever had.
It was about 50% cheaper than the Sony model with the same specs at the time.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Yours *is* fast. It could use a RAM upgrade, but there's nothing wrong with the processor speed. What are you looking to accomplish with a laptop?


----------



## wr4698er73678 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, well DH is correct there. I would prolly recommend upgrading to 1GB of ram (or more). However i havent seen many laptops or any at all for that matter that have over 512MB


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

wr4698er73678 said:


> However i havent seen many laptops or any at all for that matter that have over 512MB


There are plenty of laptops with over 512 MB RAM.


----------



## Z-Tech (Dec 13, 2006)

As for what laptop to purchase- For me, it doesn't really matter who makes it...it's what's inside that counts...

Your laptop is not outdated, just as others have said, upgrading the system memory will boost application performance and speed. You might save some money with the memory upgrade.

I just purchase two new 'Gateway' laptops from Best Buy and couldn't be more pleased. They both have AMD processors (which I lean more towards over Intel because of price) One has 1Gb of memory and the other has 2GB (maxed out). 

I recommend: (Vista ready) If you purchase a new one
-AMD dual core X2 processors
-1Gb memory minimum
-Hard drive (7200rpm min)
-FSB 1600mHz (Hyperthread)
-Video (Nvidia or ATI) not integrated Intel
-Dual layer DVD/CD burner combo

Just my recommendations....
Z


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

I've used a Dell [Win XP2k] and a Gateway [Win 2000] laptop for work, both have been quite good.
Have a Apple MacBook C2D @ home - love it.

For some ideas, check out the following:

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2006499,00.asp


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

DoubleHelix said:



> Yours *is* fast. It could use a RAM upgrade, but there's nothing wrong with the processor speed.


ditto, buy some ram, don't waste your $$


----------



## Sempron (Aug 30, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> There are plenty of laptops with over 512 MB RAM.


Yeah some of the expensive lappys come with 2Gb.
I would recomend you just purchase 1Gb of memory.


----------



## youx08 (Oct 16, 2005)

I bought a 1gb ram to put into my laptop. I am getting it installed tomorrow. Currently my laptop has 512mb. 256 in each slot. The comp guy told me that installing 1gb into one slot and 256mb in the other will slow down my computer. My comp can have a max of 2gb. He says that this thing will turn on if I have 2gb. DO you guys know anything about this? He says for me to give 1gb and 256mb in the other slot a try and see. What do you guys think? I want my comp to be faster..


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

youx08 said:


> The comp guy told me that installing 1gb into one slot and 256mb in the other will slow down my computer.


he's full of it! that's exactly what I have installed. 1 gig stick in one slot and 256 in the other.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Tapeuup said:


> he's full of it! that's exactly what I have installed. 1 gig stick in one slot and 256 in the other.


If his memory is DDR2 then he is correct, you should install RAM modules in pairs of size, speed, and type. Anyways, it will run a little faster if you have a couple of lower-size modules instead of one or two higher-size ones.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

I purchased a Gateway and a Toshiba Satellite 5 weeks ago. The Toshiba is still working great. The Gateway is on its way back to Gateway to be repaired. Needless to say, I'd get a Toshiba if I were to do this again.

However, in your case, I'd just up the RAM by 512MB at a minimum. However, note that your laptop is susceptible to minor timing changes in memory, so I'd get two RAM chips at the same time (you have two slots at the bottom of the laptop).

Courtney sends....


----------



## youx08 (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah I am getting 2 512rams instead today. I ordered the 1GB but returned that since I was informed that the something speed switch turns off if it is not the same ram size. So thanks for letting me know too. I will let you know tomorrow how it all goes...

Thanks everyone


----------

